
Between the Mine and the Stream - Vigier
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/61/smith.php
======
oldmancoyote
So! How is one to reconcile both since both are needful? I studied geology in
the same building Hoover did; fish, perhaps the same streams he did for the
same reasons; and pursued and still pursue a similar career in mineral
resources. I believe after a long life that I understand no better than he did
how to reconcile the two, and I find both needful. The best I can "reason" is
that conflict and contradictions in life are inescapable. Maybe they define
the human experience.

